# happiness, wealth and longevity triple tanks



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

hi all,
I tried to set-up triple tanks name Happiness, Wealth and Longevity for Tet holidays, a Vietnamese New Year Days.(Feb. 17, 2007)
let me know how to revise them for better looks.
thanks
*1 Happiness tank:*
i used 5 branches of diftwood to expressing the family reunion atmosphere.
- tank size: cubic 40cm
- light: Osram compact 26w (1)
- substract: fine gravel.
- plants: mini moss, bolbitis and fissidens.
- Fishs/animals: Rasbora borapetensis (15), blue clayfish (1).
- CO2: not yet.
- Filtration: Jebo 508








*2 Wealth tank:*
i used 1 diftwood with many branches to expressing the successful in works.
- tank size: cubic 40cm
- light: Osram compact 26w (1)
- substract: fine gravel and ADA substract for Echinodorus quadricostatus ''magdalenensis'' area, pebbles above ADA substract will remove after the plant roots strong enough.
- plants: Xmass moss, Echinodorus quadricostatus ''magdalenensis'' and fissidens.
- Fishs/animals: not decide yet
- CO2: not yet.
- Filtration: Jebo 508








*3 longevity tank:*
i used a couple of diftwood to expressing the longevity in love of a man and his wife.
- tank size: cubic 40cm
- light: Osram compact 26w (1)
- substract: fine gravel.
- plants: mini moss, Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov' and some microsorum from Bangkok...
- Fishs/animals: signeon (15), blue clayfish (1).
- CO2: not yet.
- Filtration: Jebo 508


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

some fish/animal pics.








blue clayfish








brown clayfish








and signenon


----------



## freakmonkey1423 (Jan 21, 2007)

Really beautiful tank my friend. Good work!


----------



## nabreaker (Aug 4, 2006)

Awesome work, Chuc Mung Nam Moi!


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

love all three tanks but my favourite one is the third one. the combination of rock and driftwood is beautiful. i like the sand/pebbles combination too.


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

thanks for comments, freakmonkey, nabreaker and suborphan...
nabreaker: how did you know 'Chuc Mung Nam Moi'? hope you 'Van Su Nhu Y' in the year of pig also...
suborphan: i think the first and the second tank needs to revise, thanks...


----------



## absinthe_fi (Dec 5, 2006)

absolutely stunning photos! i love your tanks...and great themes

chuc mung nam moi! (i only know this because my brother in law is vietnamese )


----------



## qpixo (Sep 9, 2006)

Great work! I really like those rocks in your last tank. What type of rock is that? It would be awesome with carpet. 

Just make sure you give 3 of them co2 and ferts daily. They will be awesome.



Ăn Tết vui vẽ man! :mrgreen:


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

your Vietnamese writting moved me, man! Hope you lucky always in a year of pig! (a most lucky year in 60 year's cycle)
*absinthe fi*: if you have a chance to visit Saigon with/without your brother-in-law, please let me know...
*qpixo*: The rock i used was found on the way from Hanoi to Namdinh, in the North of Vietnam, therefore, i dont know the name of rock. but I try to get it and let you know soon.
I will give 3 of them co2 and ferts daily. thanks
Please follow up next update.
Nice to meet both of you.


----------



## SpaceBug (Jan 10, 2007)

Beautiful tanks, beautiful photography! Keep up the inspiring work!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I agree with qpixo. I think all tank would look better with some sort of carpet, but not cover all of the bottom. 

I have to disagree....I think that all tanks would look much better without the white pebbles. To each his own!


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

> I think all tank would look better with some sort of carpet, but not cover all of the bottom.


yeah, i will try with 'dwarf' hairgrass carpet or fissidens...
please follow-up for revise it with me...
thanks


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Personally, I would try a Riccia carpet in the Longevity tank. That would be absolutely jaw-dropping! Make sure you get your CO2 kickin!


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

hi donaldmboyer,
i love riccia too, but they growing so fast...
what do you think about mini fissiden, its look like that:


----------



## qpixo (Sep 9, 2006)

What a beautifull plant! 
It looks like between java moss and riccia. It's probably a really rare plant to find here. Does it only grow on rock or driftwood?

btw, my only complain about riccia it doesn't have roots and detach too easily.


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

> Does it only grow on rock or driftwood?


mini fissidens can growing on terracotta, stainless steel net... or everything can keep it by thread...


> btw, my only complain about riccia it doesn't have roots and detach too easily.


its the reason i didn't use riccia...


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

hi all
I add some shimrps to my tank...
















red cherry shirmps








Yamato shirmp








another kind of Vietnam shirmp.








and the shimrp i found in a fish farm...
However, my tank have some awful algaes also...








please show me how to kill them...
Thanks


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

some update...








brand new concept with Java fern 'narrow leaf', weeping moss and Ludwigia 'rubin'...








added some Anubias var. nana...








added some anubias, peacock moss and Ludwigia...
and here, how all of triple tank look like...


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

borring...i tried to make it new...
*tanks 1*
ADA complete sub. 








drifwood and some stones...








some aquatic plants: Eleocharis parvulus, Microsorum sp., fissidens sp., cyperus helferi...

*tanks 2*
Dennerler sub.








drifwood and stones also...








Aquatic plants: Ludwigia reupen 'rubin', Ludwigia arcuata, Microsorum 'narrow', Bolbitis heudelotti ...

*tanks 3*
Vietnam made sub.








drifwood and stones again...








Aquatic plants: Eleocharis parvulus, Anubias barteri 'coffefolia', Microsorum 'needle', rotala sp....

Please comment for my new layouts more better.
Thanks


----------



## ValorG (Dec 23, 2007)

The longevity tank remind of age because of the driftwood (tree) almost growing out of the mountain. Very reminiscent of bonsai.


----------



## MNellis3023 (Oct 3, 2007)

All of your tanks, and the many ways you had them setup is amazing. You definantly are talented and extremely good in the art of aquascaping. Id love to be able to work half as good of yours. Also, the choices of wood and rock is very unique, I love the shapes and textures of all of them.
Keep up the amazing work


----------



## C.ton (Nov 6, 2006)

beautiful tanks! glad to see people from the country with work like this.

How's the resource for you guys over there, does the plants and shrimps come pretty easy?

awesome tanks again

Chuong


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 17, 2007)

Splendid way to start the New Year with three beautiful tanks!

Happy New Year and thanks for sharing.


----------



## FishandTurtleJunkie (Apr 14, 2007)

I like your first happiness tank better before the rescape. They are all stunning though and a credit to you.


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

@Valorg: exactly. 
in my idea, my triple tanks show hopes of human life...
tank 1: young, in this age, we hope happiness.
tank 2: aldut, we hope wealth.
tank 3: is old. in this age, we hope longevity.
I tried to show this ideas by drifwoods, color of gravel/aquasoil and aquatic plants ...
@MNellis3023: thanks for your complimets.
@C.ton: Plants in Vietnam we found near by the waterfalls and imported, shrimps is the same also. Redcherry shrimp very easy to keep it, moss more difficut in the summer time, when the tank temperature over 29 degree... its easy become a dark green color...
@EdTheEdge: thank you very much. Happy New Year to you.
@FishandTurtleJunkie: Tank No. 1 is my favourite also. thanks.


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

some update...
1-happiness tank
















2-wealth tank
















3-longevity tank
















comment, please...


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

As far as I'm concerned, this kind of approach is more philosophic than aquatic... Different approaches, aquascapes, meanings etc... 

In addition, do not agree that any tank should be named. Neither the most famous masterpieces have no specific names so do not know why aquariums should have more "artistic value" than some other pieces os art...

Anyhow, I like those tanks. And I like 'em a lot as well as previous ones.


Regards,


Filip


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

> As far as I'm concerned, this kind of approach is more philosophic than aquatic... Different approaches, aquascapes, meanings etc...
> 
> In addition, do not agree that any tank should be named. Neither the most famous masterpieces have no specific names so do not know why aquariums should have more "artistic value" than some other pieces os art...


completety agree. thanks a lot.


----------

